# newbie! newbie! Maybe gonna grab a 2003 allroad?



## tomme12 (Jun 21, 2008)

found a sweet 2003 allroad with 73k on it. Everything checks out and extend warranty. Anything I should be looking for that would be a deal breaker? Price is great.
I took one out for the first time the other day and I loved it!
cheers!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: newbie! newbie! Maybe gonna grab a 2003 allroad? (tomme12)*

warranty is probably not transferable, unless its through a 3rd party. Audi CPO warranties were no longer transferable after Aug 1, 2007.
I got burned on that one, hope you don't get burned too.
Just keep in mind that if you are adding value to the car b/c it has an extended warranty, i would remove that value in your consideration and have the seller lower their price.... b/c Audi will NOT transfer the warranty.
its retarded, but hey, so is Audi sometimes.
Given all this, i'd find another car as 73k is kinda high for that car. I bought a 2002 with 45k on it, and i've had all sorts of problems with it. You should ask the previous owner if he's replaced any of these, b/c if he hasnt', you probably will soon:
1) torque converter
2) transmission (hand in hand with the torque converter - when the TC fails, it sometimes takes out the tranny)
3) factory air suspension

all these fixes are hella expensive too.... that's why these cars depreciate so fast... they're nice cars, but they cost a fortune to fix. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 



_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 2:11 PM 6-21-2008_


----------

